# Walnut Platform Bed



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*The wood and initial assembly*

I've built a bed for my oldest daughter and one for the wife and I. My youngest, finally on her own after college with a job and an apartment requested a bed too. My first was a raised panel oak bed. Ours is a maple platform with storage beneath it. This one will be very different. A floating platform bed.

She requested Walnut and curly cherry. I went to look over the wood at Highland Woods in NH and decided that the curly cherry had very little contrast to the walnut so I chose to use some shorts of reddish jatoba they had. I will also incorporate some maple along with the jatoba into the bed head. BTW.. My first time using walnut. It's expensive. To expensive for mistakes for sure!
Here you see some 4/4 and 5/4 sections.


















.
I'd like to show you a diagram but I'm afraid it's all up in my head. This will be the most complicated build I've done though. Fingers crossed on this one.
After jointing and planing the wood I began assembly.
The bed has to come apart. I thought of many things including bed connectors specifically made for this. I used them with success on the oak bed I'd made. Instead I decided on metal threaded inserts. I used aluminum angle stock to reinforce and bolt the sides together.

Here the bed is upside down. I've made an internal frame that the platform will rest on and the mattress will insert about 4 inches into the sides.
.








.









.
Since this will be a floating bed, a bed that appears to float above the ground, I have made legs that are recessed from the sides of the bed. You'd have to bend over and look underneath to see them. they fit into slots on the side of the internal frame and carriage bolts will help hold them there and give lateral structure to the sides. More to come…..


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *The wood and initial assembly*
> 
> I've built a bed for my oldest daughter and one for the wife and I. My youngest, finally on her own after college with a job and an apartment requested a bed too. My first was a raised panel oak bed. Ours is a maple platform with storage beneath it. This one will be very different. A floating platform bed.
> 
> ...


Great start, you are off and running. Nice looking well lighted shop too!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *The wood and initial assembly*
> 
> I've built a bed for my oldest daughter and one for the wife and I. My youngest, finally on her own after college with a job and an apartment requested a bed too. My first was a raised panel oak bed. Ours is a maple platform with storage beneath it. This one will be very different. A floating platform bed.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. And I wish my bed was that well supported.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *The wood and initial assembly*
> 
> I've built a bed for my oldest daughter and one for the wife and I. My youngest, finally on her own after college with a job and an apartment requested a bed too. My first was a raised panel oak bed. Ours is a maple platform with storage beneath it. This one will be very different. A floating platform bed.
> 
> ...


Thanks, the shop sometimes seems small for bed making though! I highly recommend recessed light fixtures used in hung ceilings. I boxed them in and with diffusers they certainly assist older eyes like mine.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *The wood and initial assembly*
> 
> I've built a bed for my oldest daughter and one for the wife and I. My youngest, finally on her own after college with a job and an apartment requested a bed too. My first was a raised panel oak bed. Ours is a maple platform with storage beneath it. This one will be very different. A floating platform bed.
> 
> ...


Great start.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *The wood and initial assembly*
> 
> I've built a bed for my oldest daughter and one for the wife and I. My youngest, finally on her own after college with a job and an apartment requested a bed too. My first was a raised panel oak bed. Ours is a maple platform with storage beneath it. This one will be very different. A floating platform bed.
> 
> ...


im really going to like this floating bed, and walnut is my favorite hardwood to work with, ive got a lot of it, and have plans for many projects with it…and just a so you know, i just got 3/4 of my truck bed full of wild cherry from the sawyer…and it is drop dead beautiful….....the sad part is i have to wait for it to dry…so now i shall count the days…lol…...cant wait to see how your bed comes out…grizz


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *The wood and initial assembly*
> 
> I've built a bed for my oldest daughter and one for the wife and I. My youngest, finally on her own after college with a job and an apartment requested a bed too. My first was a raised panel oak bed. Ours is a maple platform with storage beneath it. This one will be very different. A floating platform bed.
> 
> ...


Lucky guy Grizz….. the wait will be worth it. I've actually got 8 eight foot 6×4 walnut sections in my attic. All quartersawn. I've had them since 1976. I just don't have a bandsaw powerful enough to slice them up!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

deceiver said:


> *The wood and initial assembly*
> 
> I've built a bed for my oldest daughter and one for the wife and I. My youngest, finally on her own after college with a job and an apartment requested a bed too. My first was a raised panel oak bed. Ours is a maple platform with storage beneath it. This one will be very different. A floating platform bed.
> 
> ...


Great start on the bed. Nice looking build.


----------



## Mente (Dec 6, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *The wood and initial assembly*
> 
> I've built a bed for my oldest daughter and one for the wife and I. My youngest, finally on her own after college with a job and an apartment requested a bed too. My first was a raised panel oak bed. Ours is a maple platform with storage beneath it. This one will be very different. A floating platform bed.
> 
> ...


I'm quite inspired by this one.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Wings and disco lights ??*

The platform bed will have large, what I call wings, on the sides and foot. I glued a section of walnut on the side wings up near the head. These will serve as as sort of side tables. the wings are 5/4 in thickness and have recessed trays in them. I chose an ogee edge for them and routed the outer edges of the 'wings'


















.
Using a tray or bowl cutting bit the depression was routed using both a bearing template of mdf and a simple sled to clean out the inside of it. I love routing and the ease of sanding walnut. It just works so nicely with tools.



























.
The finished tray

















.
There might be considerable pressure on the sides so these angled knees will be placed at the corners of the bed and spaced around the edge. Between the glue and the long screws that will be used it should hold things up. I think…..









.
The unusual thing about this bed, beyond that it is floating, will be the LED lighting. I've ordered 16 feet of bright LED's on a strip, along with controller, power supply (12 volts) and remote control. The LED strip will be cut into three sections and glued in a notch routed to the underside of the ovehanging wings. The LED's are rgb so using the controller, a wide range of colors can be obtained. The lights can also be dimmed, strobed, or sequenced to rotate through the colors. The strips will have 4 pin connectors for when the bed is disassembled. If you knew my daughter you'd understand why she might like this. She's creative and tends towards the more unusual, outside of the mainstream stuff. These are also a good tutorial for me as I'm planning on incorporating some of this lighting on the undersides of windowsills when I do some house remodeling this winter.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and disco lights ??*
> 
> The platform bed will have large, what I call wings, on the sides and foot. I glued a section of walnut on the side wings up near the head. These will serve as as sort of side tables. the wings are 5/4 in thickness and have recessed trays in them. I chose an ogee edge for them and routed the outer edges of the 'wings'
> 
> ...


LOL no shirt?
Are you naked in your shop???? 
How hot is it there?
I thought I saw your router sweating… Sawdust.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and disco lights ??*
> 
> The platform bed will have large, what I call wings, on the sides and foot. I glued a section of walnut on the side wings up near the head. These will serve as as sort of side tables. the wings are 5/4 in thickness and have recessed trays in them. I chose an ogee edge for them and routed the outer edges of the 'wings'
> 
> ...


Ha! nope I'm wearing a bathing suit. My shop is on a lake. After I'm done I just dive in and all the sawdust washes away. It's about 80 here and I've got the AC on in the shop otherwise I look like I've been tarred and feathered except that it would be sweat and sawdust. I don't recommend sandals though. I've dropped more things on my toes!


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and disco lights ??*
> 
> The platform bed will have large, what I call wings, on the sides and foot. I glued a section of walnut on the side wings up near the head. These will serve as as sort of side tables. the wings are 5/4 in thickness and have recessed trays in them. I chose an ogee edge for them and routed the outer edges of the 'wings'
> 
> ...


One rule:
Never wear sandals while using a chisel.
You know what would happen if you dropped it, or it slipped? ?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and disco lights ??*
> 
> The platform bed will have large, what I call wings, on the sides and foot. I glued a section of walnut on the side wings up near the head. These will serve as as sort of side tables. the wings are 5/4 in thickness and have recessed trays in them. I chose an ogee edge for them and routed the outer edges of the 'wings'
> 
> ...


yea i was sorta worried there dan…i thought maybe you were now living in some kind of commune..lol…..project is looking great…stay cool…...


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and disco lights ??*
> 
> The platform bed will have large, what I call wings, on the sides and foot. I glued a section of walnut on the side wings up near the head. These will serve as as sort of side tables. the wings are 5/4 in thickness and have recessed trays in them. I chose an ogee edge for them and routed the outer edges of the 'wings'
> 
> ...


Actually, i cropped the picture to cut the belly out.. not pretty, not pretty at all. And with that hair Grizz… I'd make a good hippy huh?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and disco lights ??*
> 
> The platform bed will have large, what I call wings, on the sides and foot. I glued a section of walnut on the side wings up near the head. These will serve as as sort of side tables. the wings are 5/4 in thickness and have recessed trays in them. I chose an ogee edge for them and routed the outer edges of the 'wings'
> 
> ...


yep, good thing the days of flower power are at rest for the time being, and all of us fat ole hippies who dont have the hair anymore have to crop our pictures to impress…lol…..and even though i have a good amount of walnut, i make sure i save every little bit for the what if or the need just a small piece…its one wood that is not being wasted around here…..grizz


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and disco lights ??*
> 
> The platform bed will have large, what I call wings, on the sides and foot. I glued a section of walnut on the side wings up near the head. These will serve as as sort of side tables. the wings are 5/4 in thickness and have recessed trays in them. I chose an ogee edge for them and routed the outer edges of the 'wings'
> 
> ...


P.S…i agree with you , i dont think walnut and cherry would be the best in the contrast area, ill post the pictures from todays work, cleaning and putting the cherry away, stand by…more to come .


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and disco lights ??*
> 
> The platform bed will have large, what I call wings, on the sides and foot. I glued a section of walnut on the side wings up near the head. These will serve as as sort of side tables. the wings are 5/4 in thickness and have recessed trays in them. I chose an ogee edge for them and routed the outer edges of the 'wings'
> 
> ...


Very creative bed can't wait to see it finished as well as photos along the way. I live at a lake but not on the water and get some strange looks when I take a dip after wood working .


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and disco lights ??*
> 
> The platform bed will have large, what I call wings, on the sides and foot. I glued a section of walnut on the side wings up near the head. These will serve as as sort of side tables. the wings are 5/4 in thickness and have recessed trays in them. I chose an ogee edge for them and routed the outer edges of the 'wings'
> 
> ...


i dont live by a lake at all , so by the time i get to the lake, ive gotten so hot that all of my clothes are gone, and i to get some strange looks…lol…....just kidding of coarse, i always need the disclaimer, for those who dont understand my humor…lol


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and disco lights ??*
> 
> The platform bed will have large, what I call wings, on the sides and foot. I glued a section of walnut on the side wings up near the head. These will serve as as sort of side tables. the wings are 5/4 in thickness and have recessed trays in them. I chose an ogee edge for them and routed the outer edges of the 'wings'
> 
> ...


Lots of nice embellishments.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and disco lights ??*
> 
> The platform bed will have large, what I call wings, on the sides and foot. I glued a section of walnut on the side wings up near the head. These will serve as as sort of side tables. the wings are 5/4 in thickness and have recessed trays in them. I chose an ogee edge for them and routed the outer edges of the 'wings'
> 
> ...


That is too funny. The bed looks great. Can't wait to see it floating and lit up.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and disco lights ??*
> 
> The platform bed will have large, what I call wings, on the sides and foot. I glued a section of walnut on the side wings up near the head. These will serve as as sort of side tables. the wings are 5/4 in thickness and have recessed trays in them. I chose an ogee edge for them and routed the outer edges of the 'wings'
> 
> ...


well Dan im hoping the next part will be filmed in cooler weather, not that i cant handle your lack of head hair, but the rest is , well i can enjoy clothes , verses not…lol…..this design will be quite interesting…...


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Wings and wing support*

Continuing on with this bed. Today I carved out the tray on the other bed wing, and started to mount them.
.
I had to route a shallow slot for the strip of LED's to be placed.








.
The LED's have a 3M strip on the back so they'll stick to the wood.








.
The knees that will help brace the wings are glued on with two screws assisting from the back side of each.








.
I glued the wings on the bed frame and to the knees. Sunken screws are put all along the edge of the frame. You can just seen the holes along the edge of the bed frame. The screws will later get walnut plugs.








.
The wing mounted from underneath








.
Next session will be to put the footer 'wing' on and route the ogee on it. I haven't decided on square, rounded or cove corners yet. I'll have to decide by next time. Beyond that I will need to start the bed head.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and wing support*
> 
> Continuing on with this bed. Today I carved out the tray on the other bed wing, and started to mount them.
> .
> ...


well dan from watching you do this, im feeling quite elevated in my thoughts of what shall be next for me in the way of a big piece, as i ponder on this very question my mind is illuminated with many ideas, and this over all project is lifting me higher and higher…..)......keep us posted as to what is next…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and wing support*
> 
> Continuing on with this bed. Today I carved out the tray on the other bed wing, and started to mount them.
> .
> ...


That is going to be very cool when finished and lit up like a long haul semi. I'm following this one to its conclusion.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and wing support*
> 
> Continuing on with this bed. Today I carved out the tray on the other bed wing, and started to mount them.
> .
> ...


Fine choice of words Grizz. This bed will get done on a wing and a prayer.

I know you're a box man. I've made one box. I haven't posted it yet because I'm supposed to put some velour in it and have yet to do that. It's for a hanging poster to go into. It has box joints and is an elongated rectangle. My first box. I've made desks, beds, entire bathrooms, and a bunch of other stuff. I think the box was as much work as the big pieces. The only saving grace of the box was that it was easy to handle and not heavy like this stuff.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and wing support*
> 
> Continuing on with this bed. Today I carved out the tray on the other bed wing, and started to mount them.
> .
> ...


Thanks gfadvm (what's the story behind the name?). You can follow it till the end but I often feel like a guy on a tightrope, always a little off balance. I think a lot about a build ahead of time but usually just build it off the cuff. With this one I started with the size of the mattress and am in effect building the bed around that empty sized shape. All I know is that when it's finished the mattress has to fit inside.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and wing support*
> 
> Continuing on with this bed. Today I carved out the tray on the other bed wing, and started to mount them.
> .
> ...


well if i were to start my projects like dan did on this one, there would be many i say many more off topic discussions, they would see my thoughts exposed…....from the very top, they would see the overhanging mass that would hide the choice of materials…they would know that my diet is not one of all veggies, and im running out of metaphores…..so i shall go to bed and plant my head unto the pillow where i hook up to my extra hard drive, and when u hear all that buzzing noise….its overload…......does any of this make sense


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Wings and wing support*
> 
> Continuing on with this bed. Today I carved out the tray on the other bed wing, and started to mount them.
> .
> ...


Coming along nicely. It's gonna be great and looks solid. I need to make my rickety bed some supports like that.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Dry fit of the bed head with iris carving*

Well, the bed head pieces are all cut and fit. I did a dry run of the assembly. I'll need to tweak it a little with a plane but the fit is pretty good. The frame and center iris panel are walnut. the larger panels are jatoba, and the end panels are hard maple. Why is the center one walnut? Because of these woods it was the only one that I found was considered a carving wood on the internet.

The three inner panels are actually the width of the bed. The two maple ends will protrude from the sides of the bed but are the width of the wings on the sides of the platform (see previous blog entries).

My first carving. I did it mostly with flat chisels which was okay. By chance a carving group was meeting at a Woodcraft about 40 miles from my place tonight. I went to it and brought the iris. I got a few pointers and picked up three pfeil full sized carving chisels. And I already cut myself a little with one. My god, they're like razors. I'm going to use them to add a little more depth the to iris. Fingers crossed I improve it instead of degrading it. This carving thing is fun. I like it because you see results fairly quickly. I've got about a day's work in this one. I think I'll try something else sometime with an easier wood like bass wood or maybe butternut.

After I glue up the bed head I'll make the mechanism that attaches it to the platform bed you've seen in previous posts of this blog. I also have to make a top spar with an arched top. Hence the japanese look that the bed will invoke.. I hope!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Dry fit of the bed head with iris carving*
> 
> Well, the bed head pieces are all cut and fit. I did a dry run of the assembly. I'll need to tweak it a little with a plane but the fit is pretty good. The frame and center iris panel are walnut. the larger panels are jatoba, and the end panels are hard maple. Why is the center one walnut? Because of these woods it was the only one that I found was considered a carving wood on the internet.
> 
> ...


well dan i think it looks mighty good, and getting a few more tools while making this is always a plus…in fact just seeing you make a new project and buying some new tools entices me to get a tool or something…lol…dont ya think..good luck with the rest of this build, i look forward to seeing it in its finished mode..grizz


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Dry fit of the bed head with iris carving*
> 
> Well, the bed head pieces are all cut and fit. I did a dry run of the assembly. I'll need to tweak it a little with a plane but the fit is pretty good. The frame and center iris panel are walnut. the larger panels are jatoba, and the end panels are hard maple. Why is the center one walnut? Because of these woods it was the only one that I found was considered a carving wood on the internet.
> 
> ...


Well Grizz, I took the advice of some other LJ's when I asked about carving in a forum topic I recently posted. They said that you need good chisels to get clean results and recommended Pfeil carving chisels. Three of them set me back $122. Ah well….. and I'll probably buy two or three more over time eventually. I'll tell you, they're going to get a special drawer in the shop at that price! But, in the short time I've used them, they are very nice.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Dry fit of the bed head with iris carving*
> 
> Well, the bed head pieces are all cut and fit. I did a dry run of the assembly. I'll need to tweak it a little with a plane but the fit is pretty good. The frame and center iris panel are walnut. the larger panels are jatoba, and the end panels are hard maple. Why is the center one walnut? Because of these woods it was the only one that I found was considered a carving wood on the internet.
> 
> ...


Wonderful work and the carving looks super! Two thumbs up!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

deceiver said:


> *Dry fit of the bed head with iris carving*
> 
> Well, the bed head pieces are all cut and fit. I did a dry run of the assembly. I'll need to tweak it a little with a plane but the fit is pretty good. The frame and center iris panel are walnut. the larger panels are jatoba, and the end panels are hard maple. Why is the center one walnut? Because of these woods it was the only one that I found was considered a carving wood on the internet.
> 
> ...


great looking work on the carving.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Dry fit of the bed head with iris carving*
> 
> Well, the bed head pieces are all cut and fit. I did a dry run of the assembly. I'll need to tweak it a little with a plane but the fit is pretty good. The frame and center iris panel are walnut. the larger panels are jatoba, and the end panels are hard maple. Why is the center one walnut? Because of these woods it was the only one that I found was considered a carving wood on the internet.
> 
> ...


That is looking great. Love the Jatoba but bet it would be a tough carve by hand.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

deceiver said:


> *Dry fit of the bed head with iris carving*
> 
> Well, the bed head pieces are all cut and fit. I did a dry run of the assembly. I'll need to tweak it a little with a plane but the fit is pretty good. The frame and center iris panel are walnut. the larger panels are jatoba, and the end panels are hard maple. Why is the center one walnut? Because of these woods it was the only one that I found was considered a carving wood on the internet.
> 
> ...


Nice work.
I love carving but I don't do much of it.
Too busy with other challenges at the moment.
That's a fine first effort.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

deceiver said:


> *Dry fit of the bed head with iris carving*
> 
> Well, the bed head pieces are all cut and fit. I did a dry run of the assembly. I'll need to tweak it a little with a plane but the fit is pretty good. The frame and center iris panel are walnut. the larger panels are jatoba, and the end panels are hard maple. Why is the center one walnut? Because of these woods it was the only one that I found was considered a carving wood on the internet.
> 
> ...


nice, it gives it a nice centre

jamie


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Making the bed head have a Japanese flair*

Today I cut the curve by bending a stick between three screws and drew a line on paper to make a half pattern. After cutting on the bandsaw and planing/sanding the curve, I mounted it about an inch above the bed head.

Tomorrow we'll see about attaching the bed head to the bed rails. Then mucho sanding, layers of tongue oil and later the lighting installation.









.








.








.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Making the bed head have a Japanese flair*
> 
> Today I cut the curve by bending a stick between three screws and drew a line on paper to make a half pattern. After cutting on the bandsaw and planing/sanding the curve, I mounted it about an inch above the bed head.
> 
> ...


gee dan, or could i call you dad, as i would now like one of these also, this looks really good, your daughter is getting on really nice bed, the cool think about this is that there are only going to be only a few custom made beds in America from this generation, and yours has now joined the others, yep the overall amount of wood workers amongst this generation is a very small number, so those who get real wood projects from our generation are a fortunate group, maybe every lumberjock should get a stamp, after you have accomplished say 10 projects, your given a stamp that you put on all your projects that says made by a real wood worker .. sounds kinda cool to me…maybe i should pass along my idea to nathan…


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Making the bed head have a Japanese flair*
> 
> Today I cut the curve by bending a stick between three screws and drew a line on paper to make a half pattern. After cutting on the bandsaw and planing/sanding the curve, I mounted it about an inch above the bed head.
> 
> ...


Thanks Grizz. When I build something that is given to another I have a small brass plaque that says 'built by Craftsman on the Lake". This one will have a plaque that says 'All my love, Dad". I order them online from Woodcraft. About 3×1" and etched very nicely. Not too expensive about $5 plus shipping. I'll screw this one to the foot of the platform.

This entire bed is a combination of two styles I found online. One of them sells for $3800, the other for $4000. Mine is of the quality that I am able to attain at this point in my woodworking…. not less, not more so I don't know what it's worth. I do know that I've got $500+ in wood in it plus other stuff, hardware, lighting, etc. Upwards of $600+ anyway. It's really well put together so it should qualify as a family heirloom I hope!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Making the bed head have a Japanese flair*
> 
> Today I cut the curve by bending a stick between three screws and drew a line on paper to make a half pattern. After cutting on the bandsaw and planing/sanding the curve, I mounted it about an inch above the bed head.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely!


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

deceiver said:


> *Making the bed head have a Japanese flair*
> 
> Today I cut the curve by bending a stick between three screws and drew a line on paper to make a half pattern. After cutting on the bandsaw and planing/sanding the curve, I mounted it about an inch above the bed head.
> 
> ...


Very nice design, Love the wood choice.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Got some oil on it*

I managed to get a couple of coats of tung oil on the bed today. After prolific sanding to 400 grit I thinned about 50/50 pure tung oil and turpentine and sealed the wood. After drying I got another coat of slightly thinned tung oil. A couple more to go I'd think then a rub down with some steel wool and eventually wax after a good time to cure. I've never worked with these woods or tung oil. Have I got it right guys? Don't want to get too complicated.
The LED lights will be all that is left. Boy what a long haul this bed has been. Not over my head I don't think but almost. Definitely time consuming.

I'm really impressed at how Jatoba (the reddish wood) oils up. And the oiling of the iris I carved seems to hide a few of the imperfections. I rarely blame myself for imperfections. I do what I can and my motto is: "This is as good as I can do or am willing to do at this time with my current experience."


----------



## bfergie (Jan 22, 2012)

deceiver said:


> *Got some oil on it*
> 
> I managed to get a couple of coats of tung oil on the bed today. After prolific sanding to 400 grit I thinned about 50/50 pure tung oil and turpentine and sealed the wood. After drying I got another coat of slightly thinned tung oil. A couple more to go I'd think then a rub down with some steel wool and eventually wax after a good time to cure. I've never worked with these woods or tung oil. Have I got it right guys? Don't want to get too complicated.
> The LED lights will be all that is left. Boy what a long haul this bed has been. Not over my head I don't think but almost. Definitely time consuming.
> ...


Looks like it will be lovely.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Got some oil on it*
> 
> I managed to get a couple of coats of tung oil on the bed today. After prolific sanding to 400 grit I thinned about 50/50 pure tung oil and turpentine and sealed the wood. After drying I got another coat of slightly thinned tung oil. A couple more to go I'd think then a rub down with some steel wool and eventually wax after a good time to cure. I've never worked with these woods or tung oil. Have I got it right guys? Don't want to get too complicated.
> The LED lights will be all that is left. Boy what a long haul this bed has been. Not over my head I don't think but almost. Definitely time consuming.
> ...


i really love it Dan, i think you have done a fantastic job, your daughter will love this forever, and your heirloom piece will be with her for the rest of her life…really great job, i cant wait to see this all done and the lights going..it will probably look like its ready for take off..or hoovering waiting to beam someone up…i love walnut, and your mixture with the other woods is right on…grizz


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

deceiver said:


> *Got some oil on it*
> 
> I managed to get a couple of coats of tung oil on the bed today. After prolific sanding to 400 grit I thinned about 50/50 pure tung oil and turpentine and sealed the wood. After drying I got another coat of slightly thinned tung oil. A couple more to go I'd think then a rub down with some steel wool and eventually wax after a good time to cure. I've never worked with these woods or tung oil. Have I got it right guys? Don't want to get too complicated.
> The LED lights will be all that is left. Boy what a long haul this bed has been. Not over my head I don't think but almost. Definitely time consuming.
> ...


Beautiful looking wood. A great job.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Got some oil on it*
> 
> I managed to get a couple of coats of tung oil on the bed today. After prolific sanding to 400 grit I thinned about 50/50 pure tung oil and turpentine and sealed the wood. After drying I got another coat of slightly thinned tung oil. A couple more to go I'd think then a rub down with some steel wool and eventually wax after a good time to cure. I've never worked with these woods or tung oil. Have I got it right guys? Don't want to get too complicated.
> The LED lights will be all that is left. Boy what a long haul this bed has been. Not over my head I don't think but almost. Definitely time consuming.
> ...


Oh my! That is coming along super. The oil really shows the beauty of the woods and I think it will only improve with age. Can't wait to see it lit up like a UFO (thank Grizz for that image).


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Got some oil on it*
> 
> I managed to get a couple of coats of tung oil on the bed today. After prolific sanding to 400 grit I thinned about 50/50 pure tung oil and turpentine and sealed the wood. After drying I got another coat of slightly thinned tung oil. A couple more to go I'd think then a rub down with some steel wool and eventually wax after a good time to cure. I've never worked with these woods or tung oil. Have I got it right guys? Don't want to get too complicated.
> The LED lights will be all that is left. Boy what a long haul this bed has been. Not over my head I don't think but almost. Definitely time consuming.
> ...


It's looking mighty fine to me.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Got some oil on it*
> 
> I managed to get a couple of coats of tung oil on the bed today. After prolific sanding to 400 grit I thinned about 50/50 pure tung oil and turpentine and sealed the wood. After drying I got another coat of slightly thinned tung oil. A couple more to go I'd think then a rub down with some steel wool and eventually wax after a good time to cure. I've never worked with these woods or tung oil. Have I got it right guys? Don't want to get too complicated.
> The LED lights will be all that is left. Boy what a long haul this bed has been. Not over my head I don't think but almost. Definitely time consuming.
> ...


Most excellent work COL, your relief carving adds a nice
touch, thanks for posting your progress.


----------



## Shamrock (Sep 3, 2012)

deceiver said:


> *Got some oil on it*
> 
> I managed to get a couple of coats of tung oil on the bed today. After prolific sanding to 400 grit I thinned about 50/50 pure tung oil and turpentine and sealed the wood. After drying I got another coat of slightly thinned tung oil. A couple more to go I'd think then a rub down with some steel wool and eventually wax after a good time to cure. I've never worked with these woods or tung oil. Have I got it right guys? Don't want to get too complicated.
> The LED lights will be all that is left. Boy what a long haul this bed has been. Not over my head I don't think but almost. Definitely time consuming.
> ...


Wow this is my first day on this site and I would like to say I really like your work. This bed is awsome! The other beds and projects you have are also impressive. Great Work !
Shamrock


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Got some oil on it*
> 
> I managed to get a couple of coats of tung oil on the bed today. After prolific sanding to 400 grit I thinned about 50/50 pure tung oil and turpentine and sealed the wood. After drying I got another coat of slightly thinned tung oil. A couple more to go I'd think then a rub down with some steel wool and eventually wax after a good time to cure. I've never worked with these woods or tung oil. Have I got it right guys? Don't want to get too complicated.
> The LED lights will be all that is left. Boy what a long haul this bed has been. Not over my head I don't think but almost. Definitely time consuming.
> ...


Thank you Shamrock and welcome aboard. Everything I do is a new experience for me. I still consider myself an amateur. Working with some of these woods is new to me and the carving, lights, etc are all first time endeavors. I'm delivering the bed today to my daughter in NY about 250 miles away. It's all packed into the truck and ready to go this morning. I'm hoping to get it all set up , made and get some photos to post as a project.

She's on the second floor. The bed head weighs a ton! ugh. I'm not gettin' younger here!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Lighting... It's Alive!*

Today I installed the LED lighting on the underside of the 'wings' of the platform. I had to solder some connectors to the LED ribbon. It wasn't easy as the soldering connections were small and close together, probably a pencil lead width apart. I did manage though.

Pictured are the soldered connections and one of the connectors before soldering. The remote control talks to the digital controller (white box). It has an antenna whip seen as the loose wire in the picture. I've included a video of the smooth transition effect from color to color.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Lighting... It's Alive!*
> 
> Today I installed the LED lighting on the underside of the 'wings' of the platform. I had to solder some connectors to the LED ribbon. It wasn't easy as the soldering connections were small and close together, probably a pencil lead width apart. I did manage though.
> 
> Pictured are the soldered connections and one of the connectors before soldering. The remote control talks to the digital controller (white box). It has an antenna whip seen as the loose wire in the picture. I've included a video of the smooth transition effect from color to color.


dan that is so cool, ive been waiting for this day, i just showed my wife, she wants to know if we can see pictures or a video of when its in position with all of it together…i hope we can, this was a great project…bravo for your hard work…grizz


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Lighting... It's Alive!*
> 
> Today I installed the LED lighting on the underside of the 'wings' of the platform. I had to solder some connectors to the LED ribbon. It wasn't easy as the soldering connections were small and close together, probably a pencil lead width apart. I did manage though.
> 
> Pictured are the soldered connections and one of the connectors before soldering. The remote control talks to the digital controller (white box). It has an antenna whip seen as the loose wire in the picture. I've included a video of the smooth transition effect from color to color.


Yup, I've got to deliver it to the kid about 250 miles away in NY after the first of the month. We'll put it together and make it up for a good picture. I'll post it as a project at that time. Thanks Grizz.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

deceiver said:


> *Lighting... It's Alive!*
> 
> Today I installed the LED lighting on the underside of the 'wings' of the platform. I had to solder some connectors to the LED ribbon. It wasn't easy as the soldering connections were small and close together, probably a pencil lead width apart. I did manage though.
> 
> Pictured are the soldered connections and one of the connectors before soldering. The remote control talks to the digital controller (white box). It has an antenna whip seen as the loose wire in the picture. I've included a video of the smooth transition effect from color to color.


Real Hi-Tech must be a fun project. Nice work on the head board as well.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

deceiver said:


> *Lighting... It's Alive!*
> 
> Today I installed the LED lighting on the underside of the 'wings' of the platform. I had to solder some connectors to the LED ribbon. It wasn't easy as the soldering connections were small and close together, probably a pencil lead width apart. I did manage though.
> 
> Pictured are the soldered connections and one of the connectors before soldering. The remote control talks to the digital controller (white box). It has an antenna whip seen as the loose wire in the picture. I've included a video of the smooth transition effect from color to color.


WAY Awesome! Nice job!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Lighting... It's Alive!*
> 
> Today I installed the LED lighting on the underside of the 'wings' of the platform. I had to solder some connectors to the LED ribbon. It wasn't easy as the soldering connections were small and close together, probably a pencil lead width apart. I did manage though.
> 
> Pictured are the soldered connections and one of the connectors before soldering. The remote control talks to the digital controller (white box). It has an antenna whip seen as the loose wire in the picture. I've included a video of the smooth transition effect from color to color.


That is sooo cool. I want to see a pic of the finished bed in a partially darkened room.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Lighting... It's Alive!*
> 
> Today I installed the LED lighting on the underside of the 'wings' of the platform. I had to solder some connectors to the LED ribbon. It wasn't easy as the soldering connections were small and close together, probably a pencil lead width apart. I did manage though.
> 
> Pictured are the soldered connections and one of the connectors before soldering. The remote control talks to the digital controller (white box). It has an antenna whip seen as the loose wire in the picture. I've included a video of the smooth transition effect from color to color.


This is way beyond just woodworking! Nice work! Hope to see the finish!

Tony


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Lighting... It's Alive!*
> 
> Today I installed the LED lighting on the underside of the 'wings' of the platform. I had to solder some connectors to the LED ribbon. It wasn't easy as the soldering connections were small and close together, probably a pencil lead width apart. I did manage though.
> 
> Pictured are the soldered connections and one of the connectors before soldering. The remote control talks to the digital controller (white box). It has an antenna whip seen as the loose wire in the picture. I've included a video of the smooth transition effect from color to color.


Wow, there they are! That is amazing.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Lighting... It's Alive!*
> 
> Today I installed the LED lighting on the underside of the 'wings' of the platform. I had to solder some connectors to the LED ribbon. It wasn't easy as the soldering connections were small and close together, probably a pencil lead width apart. I did manage though.
> 
> Pictured are the soldered connections and one of the connectors before soldering. The remote control talks to the digital controller (white box). It has an antenna whip seen as the loose wire in the picture. I've included a video of the smooth transition effect from color to color.


hey there dan, are we going to get to see this set up with the mattress on it and see it in all its glory…


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Lighting... It's Alive!*
> 
> Today I installed the LED lighting on the underside of the 'wings' of the platform. I had to solder some connectors to the LED ribbon. It wasn't easy as the soldering connections were small and close together, probably a pencil lead width apart. I did manage though.
> 
> Pictured are the soldered connections and one of the connectors before soldering. The remote control talks to the digital controller (white box). It has an antenna whip seen as the loose wire in the picture. I've included a video of the smooth transition effect from color to color.


Yes Grizz. Just waiting for a few pictures from the place it's set up in. Then I'll post it as a project.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Lighting... It's Alive!*
> 
> Today I installed the LED lighting on the underside of the 'wings' of the platform. I had to solder some connectors to the LED ribbon. It wasn't easy as the soldering connections were small and close together, probably a pencil lead width apart. I did manage though.
> 
> Pictured are the soldered connections and one of the connectors before soldering. The remote control talks to the digital controller (white box). It has an antenna whip seen as the loose wire in the picture. I've included a video of the smooth transition effect from color to color.


Nice work, head board on the finished project looks awesome, lights are nice touch.


----------

